# Review Sharkoon BD28 (Green Edition) by GoldenMic



## GoldenMic (26. Januar 2014)

*Review Sharkoon BD28 (Green Edition) by GoldenMic*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Danksagung*
Bevor wir zum eigentlichen Review kommen, möchte ich mich bei Alternate und Sharkoon für die Bereitstellung des Gehäuses bedanken.
*Einleitung*
In diesem Test stelle ich euch das Sharkoon BD28 Green Edition vor. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Produkt von Sharkoon, die auch schon durch andere Gehäuse wie die T9, T5 sowie die T28 Serie im Gehäusebereich bekannt sind.

*Bemerkung:* Klickt auf ein Bild um zur großen Version zu gelangen.
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gehäuse kommt in dem üblichen Pappkarton. Auf der Verpackung findet man die Highlights des Gehäuses sowie auf der Seite die Eigenschaften und die möglichen Lüfter Konfigurationen in diversen Sprachen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Öffnet man die Verpackung findet man das Gehäuse durch 2 Styroporstücke gepolstert sowie in einer Plastikfolie verpackt. Das Seitenfenster aus Acrylglas ist bei Anlieferung mit Folie beklebt, um Verschmutzung zu vermeiden.
Der Lieferumfang besteht aus dem Gehäuse und einem Paket mit Zubehör. Des Weiteren liegt auch ein Adapter für den Einbau eines 3,5 Zoll Laufwerkes in dem 5,25“ Schacht bei, der über einen zusätzlichen Lüfterplatz verfügt.
*Spezifikationen Sharkoon BD28 Green Edition*


Hersteller | Sharkoon
BxHxT |  235x460x480mm
Dämmung  | Nein 
Lüfterplätze | Vorn: 1x 120-mm-LED-Lüfter (vorinstalliert) + 1x 120-mm-Lüfter (optional), 1x 120-mm-LED-Lüfter (vorinstalliert)
                 | Gehäuseoberseite: 2x 120-mm- oder 2x 140-mm- oder  1x 180-mm-Lüfter (optional)
Lüfteranschlüsse | Molex-Stecker oder 3-Pin
Staubfilter | Ja, hinter dem Mesh
Frontpanel | 2 x USB 3.0(intern), auch als USB 2.0 möglich, 2x USB 2.0, Audio
Festplattenplätze | Intern: 3x 3.5" (quer, Laufwerksschienen), 4x 2.5" (quer, Laufwerksschienen), 1x 2.5"; Extern: 2x 5.25", 1x 3.5" (in 5.25" Schacht)
Netzteilposition | Unten
Maximalhöhe CPU Kühler | 179 mm
Maximallänge Grafikkarte | 32,5/41,5 cm (bei entferntem  mittlerer Festplattenkäfig)
Formfaktor Mainboard | ATX
Plätze für Steckkarten | 7
Besonderheiten | LED-Lüfter, Acryl-Seitenfenster, Front LEDs, Innenlackierung,
|Kabelmanagement,  2 Öffnungen für Wakü 
Gewicht | ~6,5 kg*Betrachtung des Gehäuses*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gehäuse fällt optisch in die Kategorie des typischen „Gamer Gehäuses“. Es ist bunt, leuchtet, bietet ein Sichtfenster und vor allem die Front ist auffällig gestaltet.
Aber nun nochmal im Einzelnen.
In der Front sowie im Heck ist jeweils ein LED Lüfter angebracht. In meinem Fall leuchtet er in Grün, es gibt aber auch Varianten des BD28 in Blau sowie in Rot. Neben den Lüftern sind im oberen Teil der Gehäusefront zudem zwei LEDs angebracht die in der gleichen Farbe leuchten. Auf der Rückseite fallen weiterhin die farblich passenden Slotblenden auf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neben der Beleuchtung fallen wie bereits erwähnt vor allem die Front, aber auch die Oberseite und die Seitenteile auf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Während die Front durch mehrere Einbuchtungen definiert ist, hat die linke Seite eine leichte Ausbuchtung sowie ein Acryl Fenster. Die rechte Seite besitzt die gleiche Ausbuchtung, nur ohne Fenster.  Eine weitere Ausbuchtung ist auf der Oberseite zu finden, wo zudem Platz für 2x 120-mm-, 2x 140-mm- oder  1x 180-mm-Lüfter ist. Auch Radiatoren von Kompaktwasserkühlungen sollten hier Platz finden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Öffnet man das Gehäuse fällt zunächst das farblich passende Mainboard-Tray auf, in meinen Falle in Grün. Man sieht auch bereits den großzügigen Ausschnitt im Mainboard-Tray, durch den man so ziemlich jeden Kühler befestigen können sollte, ohne dabei das Mainboard ausbauen zu müssen. Auch fallen die Ausschnitte für Kabeldurchführungen auf. Sie sind zwar nicht gummiert, aber die Kanten würde ich auch nicht als scharf bezeichnen. Von den Abstandhaltern sind bereits Acht von Neun eingeschraubt, den neunten findet man im Zubehör.
Für das Netzteil sind am Boden Polsterfüße angebracht, damit es nicht direkt auf dem Metall aufliegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiterhin findet man im Inneren die Packung mit dem Zubehör, doch dazu später mehr. Die Einschübe für 5,25“ Laufwerke verfügen über Schnellverschlüsse, durch die sie diese schraubenlos montieren lassen. Zwischen den 2 möglichen Plätzen für 5,25“ Laufwerke ist ein freier Platz in dem ein 3,5“ Laufwerk über eine Hilfe montiert werden kann.
Betrachtet man den Kabelstrang fällt auf, dass der interne USB 3.0 Anschluss alternativ auch an einen internen USB 2.0 Anschluss angeschlossen werden kann. Dies ist sinnvoll, wenn man ein Mainboard ohne internen USB 3.0 Anschluss besitzt und dennoch nicht auf 2 der 4 Front USB Ports verzichten möchte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lüfter kann man wahlweise über Molex Stecker ans Netzteil, oder über 3 Pin an das Mainboard oder an eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen.

Im Zubehör findet man einen Bios-Speaker, eine Frontblende um ein 5,25“ Laufwerk auf ein 3,5“ Laufwerk zu verkleinern, – beispielsweise für Cardreader. Eine Tüte mit Schrauben, Unterlegscheiben sowie einem Abstandhalter und einige Einschubhilfen für 3,5“ und 2,5“ Laufwerke sowie eine Schnellanleitung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Montage*
Die Montage geht recht einfach von statten. In meinem Falle schraubte ich den letzten Abstandhalter ein, setzte I/O Blende drauf und verschraubte das Mainboard.
Mein DVD-Laufwerk ließ sich durch die Schnelleinschübe in kurzer Zeit einbauen, auch wenn einer von beiden kurz aus der Halterung sprang. Die Laufwerke ließen sich besonders leicht einbauen. Man nimmt sich jeweils 2 Schienen, passend für 2,5“ oder 3,5“, drückt sie in die Schraublöcher der HDD/SSD und schiebt sie einfach ins Gehäuse. Sie halten dabei sehr gut. Eine wirkliche Entkopplung ist dadurch aber leider nicht gegeben.
Das Frontpanel ließ sich ähnlich leicht anschließen, schön finde ich da wie bereits erwähnt die Option die USB 3.0 Anschlüsse als 2.0 Anschlüsse zu verwenden.
Mein Netzteil passte gut und genau in die Position und lies sich dort auch gut festschrauben.
Die Lüfter habe ich per 5 Volt Adapter(3*3 Pin auf Molex) angeschlossen. Aber auch bei 5 Volt leuchten die Lüfter kräftig. Ein weiterer Molex Anschluss wird für die beiden Front LEDs benötigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Testsystem, Testaufbau und Testumgebung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für den Test kam mein aktuelles System zu Einsatz. Im Nachfolgenden eine Auflistung der verbauten Komponenten.



CPU | Intel Core i7-870 @3,221 Ghz Vcore: 1,136 V 
CPU-Kühler |  EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition @ 1010 RPM 
Mainboard | Asus P7P55D-E 
Ram | 4 x G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24  
HDD | Samsung HD103SJ 1TB
      | Western Digital EARX 2TB
SSD | Samsung SSD 830 Series 128 GB 
Grafikkarte | MSI GTX 770 Gaming 2 Gb, Lüfterkurve: Auto
Netzteil | be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W
Gehäuse | Sharkoon BD28 grün mit Sichtfenster
Lüfter | Vorderseite: 1x120 mm, LED: Grün
         | Rückseite:  1x120 mm, LED: Grün
Laufwerk | Samsung SH-S223L 
WLP | Artic Cooling MX-2 
TV Karte | Skystar2 TV PCI

Für den Test änderte ich die Einstellungen der CPU  im Bios etwas ab. Der Takt wurde auf 24×134= 3221 Mhz eingestellt, Intel SpeedStep sowie die C-States blieben aktiviert während der Turbo Boost deaktiviert wurde. Die Vcore wurde auf 1,150 V eingestellt, ausgelesen wurden per CPU-z im Idle 1,121V und unter Last 1,136V. Der Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers wurden auf 80% geregelt, was ~1010 RPM entspricht. Bei der Grafikkarte blieb die automatische Lüftersteuerung aktiv, um ein realitätsnahes Ergebnis zu erhalten und keine unnötige Lautstärke im Idle zu verursachen.
Für den Test wurden die Gehäuselüfter zunächst per Molex angeschlossen, um sie mit 12V anzusprechen. Später wurden sie durch einen 5V-Adapter angeschlossen, um eine niedrige Drehzahl zu simulieren. Die Einstellungsoptionen im meinem Bios waren mir dazu zu ungenau. Weiterhin ließ ich das System zwischen jedem Testdurchlauf abkühlen.
Um die Temperaturen auszulesen, kam für die CPU “CoreTemp” zum Einsatz. Aus den 4 ausgelesen Kerntemperaturen wurde dann ein Mittelwert gebildet. Für die GPU “OpenHWMonitor” sowie “GPU-Z” und für die Festplatten “CrystalDiskInfo”. Die Einstellungen der Grafikkarte sind Werkseinstellungen, sie taktet also wie üblich im Idle runter.

Für den Test verwendete ich folgende Programme und Spiele:

*Idle:* Für die Idle Werte ließ ich das System 10 Minuten runterkühlen, da sich danach die Temperaturen nicht mehr wesentlich änderten. Danach wurden die Temperaturen ausgelesen.

*Core Damage:* Core Damage verwendete ich um starke CPU-Last darzustellen. Dabei wurde das Tool 10 Minuten laufen gelassen und dann die Temperaturen ausgelesen.

*Prime 95 + Furmark:* Da Furmark und CoreDamage sich nicht sonderlich gut vertragen haben, die GPU-Last brach immer wieder ein und sorgte so für starke Temperaturschwankungen der GPU, entschied ich mich Prime95(Blend) zusammen mit Furmark zu verwenden. Ich ließ beide zusammen für 10 Minuten laufen und habe dann die Temperaturen ausgelesen.

*Anno 2070:* Unter meiner Auswahl an Spielen empfand ich Anno 2070 als gute Wahl für hohe CPU und GPU Last. Die Ingamesettings wurden auf Maximum gestellt. Die Auflösung betrug 1920*1080@60Hz, vertikale Synchronisation deaktiviert. Zum Einsatz kam ein Savegame mit großer Karte und einer Bevölkerung von ~19000 Einwohnern auf einer mittleren Insel. Das Spiel wurde 15 Minuten gespielt und danach wurden die Temperaturen ausgelesen.

Um vergleichbare Werte zu erhalten wurde weiterhin die Raumtemperatur mit 2 Thermometern zum Zeitpunkt des Auslesens bestimmt. Aus den 2 Werten wurde dann ein Mittelwert gebildet und die Raumtemperatur auf 20°C norminiert. Die Differenz zur realen Raumtemperatur wurde dann mit dem ausgelesen Werten der Tools verrechnet.
Bemerkung: Durch die Norminierung der Temperaturen auf 20°C Raumtemperatur sind die Werte der Grafikkarte leider nicht völlig Aussagekräftig. Während die Karte beispielweise im Furmark Temperaturbedingt runtertaktete, konnte während Anno 2070 der Boost von 1189 Mhz immer gehalten werden.
*Die Testwerte*
*Idle*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Idle halten sich alle Temperaturen in Grenzen. Leichte Unterschiede zwischen 5V und 12V sind bemerkbar.
*Core Damage*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei Core Damage sieht man, wie die Temperatur der CPU deutlich steigt. Die Unterschiede zwischen 5V und 12 V betragen etwa 2-2,5°C, insgesamt etwas mehr als der Unterschied im Idle. Auch das restliche System heizt sich etwas mehr auf, was man an der Grafikkarte sieht, allerdings nur im absolut unbedenklichen Bereich.
*Prime95 + Furmark*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Während Prime95 und Furmark gemeinsamen laufen werden die beiden Hauptkomponenten des Systems, der Prozessor und die Grafikkarte, ausgelastet. Das sieht man auch deutlich an den Temperaturen. Das System heizt sich hierbei insgesamt weiter auf, was man vor allem an der hohen Temperatur des Prozessors sieht, da die Temperatur noch höher als bei CoreDamage liegt. Die Grafikkarte läuft, ohne Normierung der Raumtemperatur auf 20°C in beiden Fällen gegen die 80°C Mauer. Der übliche Boost liegt bei 1189 MHz. Bei 5V taktet die Karte hier bis 1097 Mhz runter und bei 12V taktet sie immerhin noch mit 1124 Mhz.
Die Festplatten zeigen sich recht unbeeindruckt von der Systemlast und ihre Temperaturen verändern sich kaum.
Der Unterschied zwischen 5V und 12V ist beim Prozessor gut zu sehen, auch wenn 2,7°C nicht die Welt sind.
*Anno 2070*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In Anno liegen die Temperaturen wie üblich niedriger als bei dem Extremtest mit Prime95 und Furmark. Spiele lasten ein System in der Regel selten zu 100% aus, die vorherigen Werte können daher für mein System als „Maximalwerte“ gesehen werden. Der Prozessor zeigt sich hier deutlich kühler als unter Prime 95, auch die Grafikkarte kann ihren Maximalboost von 1189 Mhz immer halten. Die Temperaturen bewegen sich daher im absolut grünen Bereich.
In Anno 2070 ist nochmal zu sehen wie vor allem der Prozessor durch die bessere Belüftung profitiert. Der Unterschied zwischen 5V und 12 V beträgt hier sogar 3,5°C. Auch die Grafikkarte arbeitet hier etwas kühler.
Die Festplatten zeigen sich auch hier unbeeindruckt.
*Auswertung der Belüftung und Subjektive Lautstärkebetrachtung*
Lohnt es sich die Lüfter auf 12V zu fahren oder reicht im Alltag auch eine geringere Drehzahl der Lüfter?
Während in meinem Test vor allem der Prozessor von der Belüftung bei 12V profitiert sind die Festplatten quasi in jedem Fall gut gekühlt. Man sollte hier je nach System abwägen. In meinem Fall würde ich die Lüfter immer so niedrig wie möglich laufen lassen, da die 12V nicht wirklich mehr bringen. Viele Leute werden die Lüfter zudem über das Mainboard anschließen, wodurch sie dann noch ein paar Zwischenstufen zwischen 5 und 12V geboten bekommen sollten.
Vergleicht man dann die Lautstärke der Lüfter ist die Wahl für mich jedenfalls klar.
Regelt man die Lüfter auf 5V agieren sie angenehm leise für ein Gehäuse mit Meshgitter. Bei 12V sind sie für mich hingegen deutlicher aus dem System rauszuhören und auch eine leichtes klackern macht sich als Störgeräusch bei mir bemerkbar.
Sollte man lauten Ingame-Sound oder Musik haben und/oder auf Kopfhörer setzten, dürften die Lüfter aber auch bei 12V nicht stören.


*Beurteilung Preis-Leistungsverhältnis*
Im Geizhals Preisvergleich ist das Gehäuse für knapp 50€ gelistet. In der Preisklasse bekommt man, sofern einem die Optik zusagt, ein gutes Paket geboten. Laufwerke sind einfach zu installieren, es gibt viele optionale Plätze für weitere Lüfter, man hat Kabelmanagement und auch USB Anschlüsse in der Front werden nicht verschwendet. Des Weiteren bekommt man ein Sichtfenster sowie LED Lüfter und Front LEDs geboten. Auch die maximalen Längen für Grafikkarten und CPU Kühler schränken in der Auswahl der Komponenten quasi nicht ein.
Sofern es Optisch also den eigenen Geschmack trifft kann man also ruhig zugreifen.
*Fazit*
Das Sharkoon BD28 hat für einen angenehmen Preis einiges zu bieten. Schwächen sind dabei vor allem die lauten Lüfter unter 12V.
Alles in Allem bietet Sharkoon für den Preis aber ein gutes Produkt.
*Positiv:*
+Kabelmanagement
+Modularität (Lüfter per Molex/3 Pin, USB 3.0/2.0, Öffnungen für Wasserkühlung)
+viele Lüfterplätze
+einfache/schnelle Montage von Laufwerken
+großer Ausschnitt im Mainboard-Tray
*Negativ:*
-Lautstärke der Lüfter bei 12V
-keine Entkopplung der Festplatten
Weiterführende Links:

Sharkoon BD28 im Geizhals Preisvergleich(Deutschland)

Gehäuse im ALTERNATE-Shop: Grün Blau Rot Gunmetal

Website des Herstellers

Bilder des Reviews in Voller Größe
​


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Januar 2014)

+Platzhalter+

Ich freue mich auf eure Kommentare.


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2014)

GoldenMic und ein Review zum Bulldozer  Dass ich das noch erleben darf  

Schönes Review  Die Optik des Gehäuses ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wer ein auffälliges Gaminggehäuse sucht, kann mit dem Gehäuse schon glücklich werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2014)

Schön gemacht. 

Noch ne Kleinigkeit da du geschrieben hast "Da Furmark und CoreDamage sich nicht sonderlich gut vertragen haben, die GPU-Last brach immer wieder ein":

Das liegt daran, dass der Furmark einen CPU-Thread benötigt um die GPU auszulasten der aber nicht mehr da ist wenn CoreDamage wütet. Das Problem kannst du damit umgehen, dass du CoreDamage per Task-Manager --> Zugehörigkeit Festlegen einen Thread klaust und diesem dem Furmark zuweist.

Für deine Zwecke war die Kombination aus Prime+Furmark aber auf lange Sicht ohnehin besser geeignet da CoreDamage zwar die maximale CPU-Hitze erzeugt, der Prime95 Blend-Test aber insgesamt (vermutlich durch zusätzliche stärkere Belastung des Boards als CoreDamage das tut) mehr Abwärme im Gehäuse erzeugt was ja denke ich dein Ziel war. 

Warum letzteres genau so ist hab ich noch nicht schlussendlich klären können - CoreDamage erzeugt bei mir zwar höhere CPU-Temperaturen als Prime, der gemessene Stromverbrauch des Gesamtsystems ist bei Prime aber rund 40-50W höher (vgl Blog #23).


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Januar 2014)

Ist vom Design her zwar nicht meins, aber das Review ist auf jeden Fall gelungen


----------



## Skysnake (26. Januar 2014)

Jup. Prime + FurMark zieht schon ganz gut was aus der Dose 

Wobei BOINC auf CPU und GPU bei den "richtigen" Projekten im Prinzip fast auf die gleichen Werte kommt, und man mit dem verballerten Strom sogar noch was vernünftiges macht 

Interessant ist, dass die 12V fast nichts bringen.  Das überrascht doch sehr.

Bei meinem Case-Test hat ja 12V einiges gebracht, und das war nur ein Lüfter, bzw halt ingesamt haben die Temperaturen stark an der Lüfterbestückung gehangen.

Ansonsten schöner Test


----------



## facehugger (26. Januar 2014)

Die Kabel hättste besser verstauen können (ja, immer diese Meckerer), sonst aber ein schönes Review

Gruß


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Januar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> GoldenMic und ein Review zum Bulldozer  Dass ich das noch erleben darf
> 
> Schönes Review  Die Optik des Gehäuses ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wer ein auffälliges Gaminggehäuse sucht, kann mit dem Gehäuse schon glücklich werden.



Danke  

War auch erst sketpisch, als mir das Produkt zum Review angeboten wurde.
Allerdings ist es grün, das hat einiges wieder gut gemacht. 

Deinem Fazit kann ich zustimmen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Schön gemacht.
> 
> Noch ne Kleinigkeit da du geschrieben hast "Da Furmark und CoreDamage sich nicht sonderlich gut vertragen haben, die GPU-Last brach immer wieder ein":
> 
> ...



Danke 

Mir ist klar wie das funktioniert und warum Core DMG Furmark bremst.
Für den Test war es aber notwendig/sinnvoll das ich CPU und GPU gut auslaste.
In der Kombination Prime95 + Furmark funktioniert das eben besser, obwohl auch Prime die CPU ja so ziemlich komplett auslasten soll.
Beim nächsten Test werde ich allerdings mal deinen Tipp ausprobieren. Das dürfte von den Temperaturen auch interessant werden, wobei ich hoffe, das der eine Kern dann von der Temp ungewöhnlich niedrig ist. Bzw. ich benutze ja auch einen i7, ergo habe ich SMT. Könnte sein das ich dann 2 Threads wegschalten muss. Werd mir das mal ansehen.

Ich denke jedenfalls auch das ich mit Prime95+ Furmark schon die sinnvollste Kombination gefunden habe.

Aber danke für das Feedback.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das dürfte von den Temperaturen auch interessant werden, wobei ich hoffe, das der eine Kern dann von der Temp ungewöhnlich niedrig ist. Bzw. ich benutze ja auch einen i7, ergo habe ich SMT. Könnte sein das ich dann 2 Threads wegschalten muss. Werd mir das mal ansehen.


 
Der eine Kern der dann dem Furmark unterstellt ist wird nicht viel kühler sein als die anderen. Gründe gibts derer drei:
1.) Die Kerne rundherum heizen den FM-Kern mit auf
2.) Die Last die der Furmark erzeugt auf dem einen CPU-Thread ist gar nicht mal sooo klein und der Kern der das berechnet ist sowieso schon...
3.) ... von einem CoreDamage-Thread ausgelastet wenn du eine SMT-CPU benutzt was auch deine Frage beantwortet: Ein Thread reicht für den Furmark nach meiner Erfahrung aus, es muss kein ganzer Kern sein. 

Trotzdem: Die Prime-Kombi war hier sicherlich die beste Wahl.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2014)

Nice Work


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Januar 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der eine Kern der dann dem Furmark unterstellt ist wird nicht viel kühler sein als die anderen. Gründe gibts derer drei:
> 1.) Die Kerne rundherum heizen den FM-Kern mit auf
> 2.) Die Last die der Furmark erzeugt auf dem einen CPU-Thread ist gar nicht mal sooo klein und der Kern der das berechnet ist sowieso schon...
> 3.) ... von einem CoreDamage-Thread ausgelastet wenn du eine SMT-CPU benutzt was auch deine Frage beantwortet: Ein Thread reicht für den Furmark nach meiner Erfahrung aus, es muss kein ganzer Kern sein.
> ...


 
Habe es grade mal probiert.
Deaktiviere ich nur einen Thread, lastet der andere aktivierte durch SMT nach wie vor den Kern aus. Dadurch bricht die Auslastung der Grafikkarte nach wie vor stark ein.
Deaktiviere ich die ersten 2 Threads, also den gesamten Kern, und gebe Core Dage damit 3 Kerne/6 Threads habe ich mit Furmark keine Probleme mehr. Die Auslastung bricht nicht mehr ein.
Allerdings hatte ich schon nach 2 Minuten deutliche Unterschiede bei den Temperaturen. Der erste Kern war bis zu 11°C als der Rest. (66°C, 75°C, 72°C, 77°C, so in etwa, ausgegelesen mit CoreTemp).
Damit ist für mich die Sache klar, der erste Kern hat durch Furmark allein(und was noch so im Hintergrund läuft) zu wenig Auslastung und der Hiteztest sowie die Werte die rauskommen sind nicht mehr so, wie ich sie eigentlich haben möchte. Ich möchte ja wissen, wieviel die Belüftung für ein voll ausgelastetes System bringt. Wenn ich aber 1 Kern/2 Thread dabei nicht voll auslaste bringt mir der ganze Aufwand eben nichts.

Daher bleibe ich dabei, und dem stimmst du ja trotz deiner Argumente zu: Die Prime+Furmark Kombi ist die sinnvollere Wahl.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Deaktiviere ich nur einen Thread, lastet der andere aktivierte durch SMT nach wie vor den Kern aus. Dadurch bricht die Auslastung der Grafikkarte nach wie vor stark ein.


 
Echt? 
Komisch, bei mir reichts aus wenn ich nur einen Thread freigebe damit die GPU auf 100% bleibt. 
Vielleicht liegts auch an der Plattform.

Ok, dass die Temperaturen in dem Falle für den Kern niedriger ausfallen wenn er "nur" noch den Furmark bedienen muss ist dann auch logisch, an CoreDamage kommt die Last bei weitem nicht ran.

Dann vergiss die Nummer uns lass Prime rennen.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Januar 2014)

Japp.
Habe nebenbei MSI Afterburner angehabt und die Einbrüche waren genauso.

Ist doch auch nur logisch.
Ein Kern hat durch SMT zwei Threads.
Der eine läuft normal durch, in dem anderen können Daten vorgespeichert werden, um dann schneller weiterzumachen, während der Erste wieder mit daten versorgt wird.
Wenn ich jetzt aber den Kern zu 100% auslaste, wie es Core DMG tut, bringt SMT gar nichts. Ich habe ja keine Freiräume, wo ich das, was im SMT Thread vorbereitet wurde, zwischenschieben kann.
Deswegen dachte ich mir von Anfang an, das es nicht geht. SMT bringt halt keine Mehrleistung wenn ein Programm einen Kern/Kerne sauber zu 100% auslastet.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. Januar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nice Work



 Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Wie immer ein tolles Review in gewohnter Mic-Qualität Objektiv, detailreich, schön formuliert und sehr anschaulich. Ich ziehe meinen (nicht vorhandenen) Hut vor dir.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Echt?
> Komisch, bei mir reichts aus wenn ich nur einen Thread freigebe damit die GPU auf 100% bleibt.
> Vielleicht liegts auch an der Plattform.


 
Liegt an der Plattform. Hab das eben mal aus Interesse mit dem Ivy getestet. Selbes Verhalten wie bei dir, Herr Moderator. Woran das jetzt aber genau liegt würde mich jetzt schon interessieren... Mics Erklärungsansatz ist da zwar nicht schlecht, aber ich frage mich, ob da vllt. nicht doch, zumindest teilweise, was anderes dahinterstecken könnte... 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Daher bleibe ich dabei, und dem stimmst  du ja trotz deiner Argumente zu: Die Prime+Furmark Kombi ist die  sinnvollere Wahl.


 
Jap, so siehts aus. Zumal in vielen anderen Reviews auch so getestet wird. Wenn die Hardware dann zumindest ähnlich ist, hat man m.M.n. auch bessere Vergleichbarkeit. Zumal ja in diesem Fall Core Damage an Stelle von Prime eh nicht den gewünschten Effekt erzielt hat. Insofern habe ich dagegen auch gar nichts einzuwenden.
Jetzt mal zum Review an sich:
Wie immer gut aufgebaut, verständlich, weitestgehend fehlerfrei und sehr schön dokumentiert. 
Besonders deine Grafiken gefallen mir richtig gut. Machen das ganze übersichtlich und anschaulich 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Interessant ist, dass die 12V fast nichts bringen.  Das überrascht doch sehr.


 
Das hat mich auch überrascht. Liegt das vllt. daran, dass im Case durch das viele Mesh eh eine sehr gute Luftzirkulation herrschen müsste? Da sollten schnellere Lüfter ja auch nur noch wenig bringen. Zumal 3°C ja fast nichts sind, sodass 5V für die Lüfter dicke ausreicht - Ein normaler User freut sich eher über geringe Lautstärke als über das letzte °C weniger an Temperatur 

So, jetzt mal zu ein paar allgemeinen Fragen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie hier markiert, schreibst du ja, dass hinter dem Mesh Staubfilter vorhanden sind. Aber wieso bemängeslt du dann im Fazit fehlende Staubfilter?
Wäre nett, wenn du das nochmal näher erläuterst
Als nächstes steht da, dass im Deckel 180mm Lüfter verbaut werden können. Weißt du, warum Sharkoon da so ein unübliches Format wählt, zu dem es kaum Auswahl gibt und sie dafür noch nicht mal selber was anbieten? Bei 179mm Kühlerhöhe sollte ja eigentlich genügend Platz für 200mm-Lüfter bleiben. Wenn es denn wirklich 179mm sind, wie unten ersichtlich. Hab unten im Spoiler zwei weitere Bilder mit Markierungen eingefügt. Dann sollte klar werden was ich meine, hoffe ich.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem ersten Bild habe ich das Stück direkt unter dem Deckel in Rot markiert.
Auf Bild zwei habe ich das Fenster und das Stück darüber in Rot und Blau markiert. Wie deutlich zu sehen ist, besteht da ein Höhenunterschied. Bei mir hat sich vorhin beim lesen die Frage aufgeworfen, _*worauf*_ sich die 179mm beziehen.
Auf den Abstand zum Fenster?
Oder den Abstand zum "Rest" der Seitenwand?
Weil wenn ich einen sehr breiten und wuchtigen Kühler nutze, könnte da ja das Stück da oben auch für sich beanspruchen. Und DANN passt es eben evtl. je nach Höhe nicht mehr. Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler? Und dass da ja normalerweise noch Deckellüfter hinpassen, ist hier ja auch zu vernachlässigen, denn wie auf dem nächsten Bild zu sehen, sind diese ja nach oben "versetzt".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie groß darf den jetzt der Kühler wirklich sein? 



Spoiler



Um das von vorneherein klarzustellen, Mic weiß und hat dem zugestimmt, dass ich seine Bilder erneut einbinde und zum Teil auch verändere.





Das finde ich schon etwas komisch...
Alles in allem teile ich aber Softy´s Meinung:


Softy schrieb:


> Schönes Review  Die Optik des  Gehäuses ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wer ein auffälliges  Gaminggehäuse sucht, kann mit dem Gehäuse schon glücklich  werden.


 
Das könnte als Standardempfehlung für ein leuchtendes "Gamergehäuse" das T28 ablösen.
Für den Preis aber voll in Ordnung.

Und nochmal zum Schluss: Wirklich gutes Review, hast du toll gemacht


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, und jetzt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, zurück ins OT, weil hier gilt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Wie wäre es mit einem Quervergleich zu deinen anderen Cases?  Vllt. jeweils in 1-2 Sätzen?


----------



## Research (26. Januar 2014)

Klasse Review.


Mal den Versuch wagen den Kühler ohne eigenen Lüfter zu betreiben?
(Heck+Deckenlüfter)


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Januar 2014)

@Geforce-Lover
Danke für deinen Beitrag. 

Zu den fehlenden Staubfiltern im Fazit: Ist ein Fehler meinerseits, hatte da nicht mehr dran gedacht.
Die Staubfilter sind hier für mich etwas ungewohnt verbaut.
An den 5.25" Schächten sind sie direkt hinter dem Mesh verklemmt. Kennen sicherlich einige, die schonmal ein Sharkoon Gehäuse hatten.
Im unteren Teil der Gehäusefront ist ein großer Staubfilter hinter dem Lüfter angebracht. Die Fläche ist dabei groß genug um auch den zweiten Lüfter zu filtern.
Ich hatte das im Fazit vergessen raus zunehmen. Hab ich jetzt nachgeholt, Sorry. Zudem plane ich, das auch im Text/in der Tabelle nochmal zu erwähnen.

Zu dem 180 mm Lüfter:
Da habe ich wirklich keine Ahnung. Warscheinlich hat man versucht das maximale aus der Fläche rauszuholen. Aber da mutmaße ich nur. 
Für die meisten werden die 2x140 da sicherlich interessanter sein. Eine gewisse Auswahl an 180mm namhafter Lüfter hersteller gibt es aber:
Lüfter mit Rahmenbreite: 180mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zum Kühler:
Das ist in der Tat auch für mich ein schwieriger Fall gewesen. Bei den 179mm habe ich die Angabe des Herstellers für die Spezifikationen übernommen.
Bei extrem großen/breiten Kühlern kann es da denke ich schon zu Problemen kommen.
Allerdings ist mein verbauter Shamrock jetzt auch kein absoluter Winzling. Allerdings kann ich nicht sagen, wie sich ein besonders breiter Kühler wie ein macho oder gar ein True Spirit 140 verhält. Mein Kühler ist nur 138mm breit, andere teilweise 150mm oder mehr.
Ich habe grade mal nachgemessen. Oberhalb von meinem Kühler sind noch ca. 25mm Platz, bevor auf der Höhe der Schiene ist, wo die Seitenwand eingehangen wird. Das ist in etwa soviel, wie auch nach unten noch Platz ist, bevor man an die Grafikkarte stößt. 
Ausgehend davon, das eine CPU Kühler symetrisch ist, hätte man dann 20-25mm an beiden Seiten Platz, der Kühler könnte also, wenn ich jetzt nichts falsch rechne, bis zu 180mm breit sein. Und da fällt mir nun beim besten Willen kein Model mehr ein.

So, nun weg von der Breite und nochmal zu der Höhe.
Setze ich den Zollstock direkt auf meinen Kühler - der 158mm hoch ist - habe ich nochmal ~ 15mm Platz bis ich auf Höhe des Gehäuserahmens bin(von oben schauend).
Währe man dann also bei 173mm. Ist der Kühler nun nicht so breit, profitiert man davon, dass das Seitenteil eine Ausbeulung hat.  Ergo kann die Angabe mit *max*. 179mm schon hinkommen. Man sollte bedenken das eine *maximale* Angabe nicht auf jeden Kühler zutreffen kann, jedenfalls verstehe ich es so.

Ich hoffe ich hab nun alle Unklarheiten beseitigt, ich dachte ich mess nochmal kurz nach anstatt einfach zu sagen "Ist ja nur die maximale Höhe" 


Ich werde mal schauen ob ich noch ein Foto von dem Staubfilter in der Front machen kann, wenn ich auf mein R4 umbaue. Nur selbst die beste Plastikfront möchte man nicht 100 mal aus der Halterung ziehen. 

Ich denke auch das man, sofern einem die Optik gefällt, das Gehäuse als Nachfolger des T28 nehmen kann.


Und danke 

Quervergleich ist eher schwer aus Ermangelung eines vergleichbaren Gehäuses. Das R4 spielt sowohl in einer anderen Preisklasse als auch in einer anderen Gehäuseklasse. Während das BD28 eher das optisch ansprechende Gamer Gehäuse darstellt, ist das R4 eher ein schlichtes Silent Gehäuse. Ein Vergleich wäre für beide nicht wirklich fair.
Wer möchte darf sich allerdings auch meinen Test zum R4 ansehen und Quervergleiche ziehen. Auf Fragen antworte ich auch gern, sofern ich eine sinnvolle Antwort darauf geben kann.

@Research:
Danke!
Allerdings werde ich meinen i7 nicht Semi passiv betreiben. Dazu ist er zu Hitzköpfig.
Man darf auf die Temperaturen im Test gern nochmal 4-6°C drauf rechnen um auf die realen Zahlen zu kommen.
Mit einer anderen CPU könnte dies wohl möglich sein, allerdings sehe ich nicht wirklich was es für einen Sinn machen soll wenn ich die Lüfter vom CPU Kühler direkt daneben in die Decke oder ähnliches verfrachte.
Kannst du mir den Gedanken dahinter denn erläutern?


----------



## Research (26. Januar 2014)

Kühler ohne Lüfter - das funktioniert auch bei aktuellen CPUs - Ein Kommentar von Carsten Spille


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Januar 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Kühler ohne Lüfter - das funktioniert auch bei aktuellen CPUs - Ein Kommentar von Carsten Spille


 
Der Kommentar in allen Ehren aber ich sehe irgendwie nicht, welchen Sinn es macht die Lautstärke der Lüfter vom CPU Kühler weg zu verlagern. Mit meiner CPU mache ich das Experiment zwar eh nicht, aber es wäre mal interessant Testwerte zu sowas zu sehen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2014)

Sehr gutes Review.  
Interessante Werte und gute Fotos.

Vielleicht kannst du bei zukünftigen Fotos noch mehr Licht rein bringen. Eventuell mit zusätzlichen Lampen und Spiegeln.


----------



## Research (27. Januar 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Der Kommentar in allen Ehren aber ich sehe  irgendwie nicht, welchen Sinn es macht die Lautstärke der Lüfter vom CPU  Kühler weg zu verlagern. Mit meiner CPU mache ich das Experiment zwar  eh nicht, aber es wäre mal interessant Testwerte zu sowas zu  sehen.


 
Den habe ich, als ich das Bild gesehen habe, auch nicht.

Wäre aber mal ne interessante Studie.


BTW: Die CPUs müssten mittlerweile alle Notabschalten.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Januar 2014)

@Tresh:
Danke 

Naja ist halt etwas Blöd bei mir mit den Bildern im Winter. Hab absolut kein Zimmer mit Südseite 
Und die Ergebnisse die ich mit Lampen/Spiegeln hatte, hatten mich bisher noch weniger überzeugt.

@Research:
Notabschalten schon, aber haben möchte ich es dennoch nicht.
Interessant wäre es aber.
Mal Herrn Spille nerven, wa?


----------



## Research (27. Januar 2014)

Ja, der schuldet mir noch nen PC-Zusammenbau in Spitz.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Januar 2014)

Kleines Update:
Mein Review ist jetzt bei Geizhals.at verlinkt und damit auch im PCGH-Preisvergleich, sowie anderen Seiten welche die Geizhals Daten nutzen:
Sharkoon BD28 grün mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Verlinkung betrifft dabei alle Versionen, also Grün, Blau, Rot und Gunmetal.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mir mit dem Gehäuse mein neues (altes) System aufgebaut und arbeite gerade daran meine semipassive Kühlung mit einer HD7870 und einem i7 860 zu optimieren.
Ich werde berichten.
Bis jetzt habe ich den Staubfilter im Deckel noch drin, der wird aber raus fliegen um den Luftstrom zu verbessern.
Denn wenn man mal nachdenkt ...... wenn denn wirklich staub im Gehäuse ist, warum sollte er nicht raus dürfen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2014)

Ich find das Gehäuse doof.

Warum? Weil man da nur drei 3,5" HDDs rein packen kann, das Design ein Gehäuse mit 5,25" Schächten von oben bis unten vortäuscht, es nicht bietet (nur 3), dafür aber 'ne ganze Latte an 2,5" Schächten, die kein Mensch braucht, da man lieber 3,5" HDDs als Datenklo nutzt, da billiger...


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Mai 2014)

Wieviel "Datenklo" brauchst du den so?
Die drei festen 3,5" Plätze reichen theoretisch für 18TB, wobei finanziell sinnvoll momentan wohl eher 12TB sind.
Außerdem kannst du den 2,5" Käfig auf 3,5" umbauen und hast dann am Boden immer noch einen Platz für die SSD.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich find das Gehäuse doof.
> 
> Warum? Weil man da nur drei 3,5" HDDs rein packen kann, das Design ein Gehäuse mit 5,25" Schächten von oben bis unten vortäuscht, es nicht bietet (nur 3), dafür aber 'ne ganze Latte an 2,5" Schächten, die kein Mensch braucht, da man lieber 3,5" HDDs als Datenklo nutzt, da billiger...


 Vortäuschen tun die sicherlich nichts. Ins Datenblatt sollte man immer schauen, egal was man kauft.

Ansonsten. Nicht jedes Case und jede Aufteilung muss jedem gefallen. Gerade bei HDD nicht. Da gibt es einfach ZU! große Unterschiede bei den Anforderungen. Wer z.B. seine Daten auf ein NAS legt, das 24/7 läuft, braucht keine 3,5" HDD mehr im Rechner, oder halt maximal eine für Games und gut ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Mai 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich find das Gehäuse doof.
> 
> Warum? Weil man da nur drei 3,5" HDDs rein packen kann, das Design ein Gehäuse mit 5,25" Schächten von oben bis unten vortäuscht, es nicht bietet (nur 3), dafür aber 'ne ganze Latte an 2,5" Schächten, die kein Mensch braucht, da man lieber 3,5" HDDs als Datenklo nutzt, da billiger...


 
"Doof" finde ich jetzt falsch ausgedrückt.
Klar könnte es mehr bieten. Aber klar könnte man sich vorm Kauf auch informieren.
Die vielen 2,5" Schächte finde ich allerdings auch suboptimal.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Mai 2014)

Die Festplatten sind übrigens sehr wohl entkoppelt.
An den Einschubleisten sind Silikon- bzw Gummischeiben angebracht.
Nimmt nicht alles raus, ist aber wirksam.
Außerdem kann man durchaus, sofern man nicht alle Schienen braucht, auch noch eine zweite Scheibe unterlegen.
Platz dafür ist alle Tage vorhanden.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Mai 2014)

Soooo, ein kleiner Zwischenbericht.
Ich habe im Moment einen Mugen 1 im System hängen, dazu einen Scythe Slipstream M über dem Kühler und einen L der nur für die Entlüftung zuständig ist. 
Damit schaffe ich es unter Prime 95 Blend meinen i7 860 mit 2,93 Ghz bei 1,024V Semipassiv zu kühlen.
Die Temperatur pendelt knapp unter 60°C, der Lüfter braucht dafür um 800 rpm.
Zuverlässig Kühlen kann ich 1,125 V mit denen ich um 3,4Ghz schaffe, dann brauche ich aber 1200 rpm womit es für meinen Geschmack schon zu laut ist.

Ich hab wieder meinem kleinen Kunstgriff angewandt und habe die Entfernung zwischen Lüfter und Kühler mit einem Rahmen überbrückt.
Der besteht momentan noch aus einem Pappstreifen den ich einfach um den Mugen gefaltet und dann vorne mit einem Streifen Tesa fixiert habe.
Bringt einiges und ist mit montierten Seitendeckel nicht zu sehen.

Allerdings ist meine Frau gerade frisch gebackener PCGH Abonnent und als solcher ist gerade ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho zu mir unterwegs.
Wenn der verbaut ist, wovon ich mir einiges Verspreche, gibt es nochmal nen großen Bericht mit Fotos und Screenshots.

Edit 24.06
Der Macho ist noch immer nicht da.


----------



## Deathranger (10. Juni 2014)

hm passt der Thermalright HR-02 Macho da ohne probleme rein?


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2014)

Das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Sorry


----------



## Deathranger (10. Juni 2014)

ja also deiner ist ja etwas kleiner wie meiner wie weit ist der von der seitenwand entfernt bsw, seitenfenster? beim sharkon t28 wird er dran kleben


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2014)

Also ich würde es wohl nicht wagen.
Ich hab das Gehäuse auch nicht mehr hier, sorry.


----------



## Deathranger (10. Juni 2014)

aso ok np


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Oktober 2014)

Also der Macho ist  seit gestern drin und passt problemlos rein.
Der Abstand zum Deckel mit oberhalb montiertem Lüfter beträgt max 1.5 cm, die Entlüftung nach oben funktioniert also bestens.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Oktober 2014)

Hey,

danke für die Rückmeldung. 
Hatte das gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, sorry!


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin noch am testen, aber es sieht so aus als ob ich 3,6 GHz mit dem original Lüfter um 60 Grad unter prime ans Laufen bekomm.


----------



## Cridac (23. Oktober 2016)

Ich weiß, der Thread ist alt und wurde lange nix mehr geschrieben.
Ich wollte nur kurz sagen, ich hab mir das Gehäuse jetzt schon das 2. Mal geholt. Für 50 Euro finde ich das beste Gehäuse, wenn man Bereit ist, noch 2 neue Lüfter zu kaufen, da die enthaltenen zum wegschmeißen sind.
Ich habe sie mit 2 neuen be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 120mm für 35 Euro bestückt. Natürlich gehts auch günstiger, z.b. hatte ich im ersten Gehäuse 2 Silverstone sst fn121 für zusammen 15 euro, wollte aber welche mit PWM.
Ich kann mich nur anschließen, dass das Gehäuse wirklich gut verarbeitet und Geräumig ist. Als Lüfter zum 6600k kommt der Noctua NH U 14s, der auch genug Platz hat. Grafikkarte ist die Gainward 1070 Phoenix GTH. 
Die Temperaturen sind alle so niedrig unter Last, wie es auch meistens in Tests angegeben wird. Mit gefällt sehr, dass das Gehäuse nicht gedämmt ist, wie es ja jetzt total in Mode ist, dass man ja nichts hört, was aber auch zu höheren Temperaturen führt. Man braucht halt einfach leise Lüfter und Hardware, dann hat man das auch nicht. Das Lauteste in meinem Gehäuse ist die (entkoppelte) Festplatte ^^.


----------

